# Intrusive thoughts!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!



## dannny (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to keep posting i'm just having a rough time with this at the moment, are intrusive thoughts common with DP/DR?.
I could be going along happily doing something and all of a sudden its like BAM 'you exist' 'why do you exist' ' do you really exist' 'you're dreaming' 'This is all in your imagination' 'arent eyes weird' 'asif were on a rock floating around a star'.These panic attacks are nothing like ive experienced before ever, I feel like im on edge all the time just waiting for these thoughts its like i dont want to go out just incase I start thinking about this when i'm out if that makes sense? 
I feel like someones taken all of my security from me I want to run away from myself or wake up from this bad dream,its like someone has just slapped me in the face with reality and I cant handle it but i know deep down it isn't a dream but its like for a split second i almost believe these thoughts. 
I really dont know what to do I cant even look at people or if i do i start thinking these things or i think 'i wonder if they see what i see' or I start thinking about like there anatomy like omg theyve got a brain and eyes and there thinking are they really thinking.I've brought the book called called 'overcoming depersonalization and feelings of unreality' but its like i read it and its like well its in your imagination. I dont know wtf to do!!!!
Can anyone help me please i'm having such a hard time with this!
Danny


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

its not in your imagination....well...is and isnt.

id suggest the mindfulness and acceptance book


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't offer much help in terms of overcoming these intrusive thoughts, save to say ignoring or rationalising them is healthier than fearing them. I too suffer with intrusive thoughts, they take on the character of whatever I fear at a particular moment (be it going spontaneously insane or my house being broken into), just try to remember that they are not reasonable or true; they are just a manifestation of some deep seated fear you have, in your case existential doubt.

Same old story as with all DP related problems, all anxiety related problems for that matter, learn to accept it, lose your fear of it and it will lose its power over you.


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

wtf, [edited]


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I get these. Usually it's at it's worst late at night when I'm trying to sleep, but it happens at other times during the day as well. It can definitely be terrifying and even cripplingly so at times.


----------



## dpagain (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi This is me to. Except I dont' ignore the thoughts I dwell on them cause they are so scary I think if I can just figure them out they won't be so scary anymore. Its OCD at its finest. Once you get caught in the loop its hard to get out. Try to relax and let the thoughts come but don't analyse why they are there. They are intrusive as you said & have no meaning. A good psychologist & some calming meds will help a lot. Good luck.


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

These thoughts don't mean anything, they are there to scare you in order to distract from something that is in your real life, usually psychological problems. This is an unconscious mind mechanism of suppression. The more you scare, the more this mechanism will be considered by your brain as successful and useful. Try to switch to work or something like that, and never act according to the thoughts - only your behaviour can make your unconscious mind understand, that you don't wont that condition. Also you can find the reason, that the thoughts are trying to distract you from, but better to do it with a psychologist


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

try some calming supplements.....Magnesium and L-Theanine are a couple good ones. I think part of the solution to DP/DR, anxiety, etc is re-setting/repairing our nervous system along with neurotransmitter level repair. Also look into adrenal glands, cortisol, adrenaline, etc


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

try some calming supplements.....Magnesium and L-Theanine are a couple good ones. I think part of the solution to DP/DR, anxiety, etc is re-setting/repairing our nervous system along with neurotransmitter level repair. Also look into adrenal glands, cortisol, adrenaline, etc


----------



## dannny (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi people 
Thank you everyone for your replies! it makes me feel a lot better about my situation.
I have been diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder, when it first started i had a fear of becoming psychotic ( still do now tbh ), this all stems from my dad who has depression with psychosis last year and seeing him like that has obviously had an affect on me.
I also have fears i will harm people/commit suicide because i feel so out of control when i panic and i feel like i'm not in control of my thoughts there just so random.
And this on top of all the other shit is just insane! I'm in CBT at the moment but its more in the 'getting to know each other' phase, which is fine as i know i'm very lucky to be able to get treatment.
Also I was wondering i've been told to do ERP for my obsessions and i know it does work because before this 'existential' stuff happened i was doing that and they seemed to calm down, im not sure though if i could do ERP for this existential stuff or will it just freak me out even more?
Has anyone tried to do ERP for this? or is it part of DP/DR that with acceptance will just go away?
Thanks everyone 
Danny


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone feel like they are just in some weird world that they cant get out of? terrified of yourself in general? its awful... the thoughts change to different things all the time... but i feel so scared in my own skin... i didnt always feel like this tho. so why am i scared of everything now?


----------

